# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Lipproblemen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Problemen met de lippen

Omdat ze een dunnere huid hebben dan de rest van het lichaam, zijn onze lippen bijzonder kwetsbaar. Een goede reden om ze voortaan beter te verwennen!


*Lippen moeten verzorgd worden

Veel mensen denken eraan hun huid te hydrateren, maar veel minder nemen ook maatregelen om hun lippen te beschermen. Lippen hebben nochtans talrijke vijanden: de koude, de warmte, uv-stralen en zelfs sommige virussen.


*Een 'koortsblaasje' dat er eigenlijk geen is

Herpes labialis is te wijten aan een virus dat meestal verborgen aanwezig is in onze zenuwknopen. Bij een grote vermoeidheid of een zwakte van onze immuniteit, komt dat virus opnieuw tevoorschijn in de vorm van een ontsteking aan de lippen.

Hoe uit zich dat? 
Een branderig gevoel en een lichte prikkeling kondigen de ontsteking aan. De dag nadien zijn groepen blaasjes op de lip zichtbaar. Daarna vormen de blaasjes een korst die pas na 8 à 10 dagen verdwijnt.

De oplossing
Zalf op basis van aciclovir verkort de duur van herpes labialis, op voorwaarde dat ze aangebracht wordt zodra de eerste symptomen van de opstoot merkbaar zijn.

Preventie 
De lippen moeten dagelijks gehydrateerd worden met een beschermende zalf. Bij blootstelling aan de zon, moet men zelfs zalf gebruiken met anti-uv-filters. Wie meer dan zes opstoten per jaar heeft, doet er goed aan een antiviraal middel te nemen (op medisch voorschrift).

Maar opgelet, herpes is besmettelijk. Wie besmet is, mag tijdens een opstoot dus niemand kussen! En wie lenzen draagt, mag ze niet met speeksel bevochtigen om een hinderlijk stofje te verwijderen: als het speeksel besmet is, kan dat voldoende zijn om een ernstige vorm van oogherpes te veroorzaken.


*Gesprongen of gebarsten lippen
Door de zeer dunne uitwendige huidlaag, raken de lippen vrij snel beschadigd. En ze moeten ook nog alle temperaturen en weersomstandigheden trotseren, aangezien ze zelfs niet beschermd worden door kledingstukken!

Hoe uit zich dat? 
Een lip kan barsten of er kan een kloofje of scheurtje ontstaan. Soms is dat slechts zeer beperkt, maar de lip kan ook over de hele breedte scheuren.

De oplossing 
Hoe meer de huid uitgedroogd of aangetast is, hoe meer men ze moet beschermen met een zalf die verrijkt is met voedende olie, bijvoorbeeld olie op basis van karité. Bij gebrek aan een lippenstift, is ook een voedende crème voor een zeer droge huid uiterst geschikt.

Preventie 
Iedereen zou op zijn lippen een beschermende crème moeten aanbrengen, in het bijzonder tijdens risicoperiodes met extreme temperaturen. Men moet er ook aan denken om regelmatig te drinken ? zonder te wachten dat men dorst heeft ? om uitdroging van het lichaam te verhinderen. Dit zou anders kunnen leiden tot de uitdroging van de huid en dus ook van de lippen. Dit is nog belangrijker voor de vrouwen die lippenstift gebruiken: aangebracht op gebarsten lippen, zou de lippenstift inderdaad alle foutjes uitvergroten!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Liseroos

Hallo, 

Ik vind het fijn om dit zo te lezen want ik heb er ook last van.
Eigelijks het hele jaar door.
Elke ochterd zitten mijn lippen vol velletjes en ruw.
Daarom heb ik altijd een vettige créme bij me, lippenbalsem.
Dit help vrij goed, maar duurt altijd een tijdje voordat
mijn lippen weer glad zijn !
Iemand miss een oplossing voor dit lippenprobleem zodat ik 
af ben van al dat gesmeer en gedoe ? 

Liefs Liseroos

----------


## sietske763

de echinaforce stick help perfect, goed voor droge en/of gesprongen lippen en als je er snel bij bent helpt het ook tegen koortsblaasjes.
o, ja, het is van dr vogel

----------

